# Kindleboard's List of Top Books to Read - Come Share Yours!



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Well after the wonderful response to my 150 Books to read list in another thread, I decided to take the suggestion of a few and make a Kindleboard's all-time top (however many) list of books to read.

*The Rules*

1. You may ONLY list your all-time, favoritest, top 10 books. If you list more, only 10 will be taken. (Yes this is supposed to be challenging! And it keeps the list to a manageable size for all of us!) (If you have less than 10, that's fine too.)
2. List Title and Author. 
3. *Do not clump series together.* List each book separately. I will not list the series if you do this. If you like the whole series, just list the first book. I hate to leave out things from people's list, but I cannot link to a series, so it's not useful to those using the list.
4. These books can be old or new, you choose!
5. Books can be Kindle or DTBs, since DTBs may become Kindle books soon.
6. Feel free to duplicate entries, duplicates will be indicated and floated to the top.
7. Everyone has the right to add any book they want (no X-rated please), please try to respect other people's enjoyment in their books and not degrade the choices they make. This is supposed to be fun & positive!!

*The Reward*

I will *try* to keep a running list of Kindleboard's top books to read!

The order will be, the books that get nominated the most will be at the top in order of number of nominations (if there is no number, it was only nominated once). Then the books will be in Alpha order. I will try to list series together (if I know about them).

After each book is a link to find the book. If it says "Non-Kindle" feel free to click and ask to have it become Kindlized!

*Reminder:* Everyone has different tastes in different genres, the fun thing about this list will be that there is something for everyone! 
*PLEASE BE RESPECTFUL, no bashing of books on the list!*


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Due to space constraints here, I have posted the full book list on a separate web page, which can be found here:

Full Kindle Boards Top Books List

Be sure to check it out, and bookmark it, there are some great books there!!

But also, here are the books that have been elected as favorites multiple times:

(7)	Dune - Frank Herbert	Kindle
(7)	Lord of the Rings, JRR Tolkien.	Kindle as of 4/19
(6)	The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger	Non-Kindle
(5)	Harry Potter Book 1 - Sorceror's Stone - J.K. Rowling	Non-Kindle
(5)	To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee	Non-Kindle
(4)	Dragonriders of Pern (First 3 Books as One) - Anne McCaffery	Kindle
(4)	In Cold Blood by Truman Capote	Kindle
(4)	Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry	Non-Kindle
(4)	Memoirs of a Geisha - Arther Golden	Kindle
(4)	The Book Thief by Markus Zusak	Kindle
(4)	The Thorn Birds by Colleen Mccullough	Kindle
(3)	2001 a space odyssey Arthur C. Clark	Kindle
(3)	Ender Book 1 - Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card	Non-Kindle
(3)	Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell	Kindle
(3)	Harry Potter Book 6 - Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince by JK Rowling	Non-Kindle
(3)	Outlander Book 1 - Outlander - Diana Gabaldon	Kindle
(3)	Outlander Book 2 - Dragonfly in Amber - Diana Gabaldon	Kindle
(3)	The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien	Kindle
(3)	The Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold	Kindle
(3)	The Red Tent - Anita Diamant	Kindle
(3)	The Stand by Stephen King	Kindle as of 6/5
(3)	Watership Down by Richard Adams	Non-Kindle
(3)	Where the Red Fern Grows, Wilson Rawls	Non-Kindle
(2)	A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole	Non-Kindle
(2)	A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - Betty Smith	Kindle
(2)	Agony and the Ecstasy, Irving Stone	Non-Kindle
(2)	And The Band Played On by Randy Shilts	Non-Kindle
(2)	Assassin's Apprentice, Robin Hobb.	Kindle
(2)	Catch-22 - Joseph Heller	Non-Kindle
(2)	Cloud Atlas-- David Mitchell	Kindle
(2)	Dracula by Bram Stoker	Kindle
(2)	Dresden Files Book 1 - Storm Front, Jim Butcher.	Kindle
(2)	East of Eden, John Steinbeck	Kindle
(2)	Harry Potter Book 4 - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J. K. Rowling	Non-Kindle
(2)	I Know This Much Is True by Wally Lamb	Kindle
(2)	Inkspell by Cornelia Funke	Non-Kindle
(2)	Jayne Eyre - Charlotte Bronte	Kindle
(2)	Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini	Kindle
(2)	Pawn of Prophesy, David Eddings.	Non-Kindle
(2)	Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingslover	Kindle
(2)	Pride and Prejudice-- Jane Austen	Kindle
(2)	Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Doyle	Kindle
(2)	Something Wicked this Way Comes Ray BradBury	Non-Kindle
(2)	Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein	Kindle
(2)	Tailchaser's Song - Tad Williams	Non-Kindle
(2)	The Alienist by Caleb Carr	Kindle
(2)	The Color Purple, Alice Walker	Non-Kindle
(2)	The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas	Kindle
(2)	The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams	Kindle as of 6/5
(2)	The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini	Kindle
(2)	The Winds of War - Herman Wouk	Non-Kindle
(2)	The Witch of Blackbird Pond...Elizabeth George Speare	Kindle
(2)	Travels with Charley (John Steinbeck)	Kindle
(2)	Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance: An Inquiry into Values Robert M. Pirsig	Kindle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll play. This list is in "it came to me" order, not importance order.

1. *Watership Down* by Richard Adams
2. *In Cold Blood* by Truman Capote
3. *Searching for Caleb* by Ann Tyler
4. *The Long Secret *by Louise Fitzhugha
5.* Up a Road Slowly* by Irene Hunt
6.* Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* by JK Rowlingb
7. *And The Band Played On* by Randy Shiltsc
8. *The Weight of Water* by Anita Shreved
9. *Paper Moon* by Marion Husbande
10. *From Story to Screenplay: Brokeback Mountai*n by Annie Proulx, Diana Ossana, and Larry McMurtryf

aThis is the follow-on book to Harriet the Spy which is more famous. Everyone should read both, but I like The Long Secret better.
bOf course I have read all the Harry Potter books, but this one is my favorite.
cHistory of AIDS and its impact on society. Slightly dated now but still essential reading. Public health sleuthing at its best plus a tragic story.
dFirst Shreve book I ever read and I think it is her best. Her writing style and story telling varies--I like this best of the many of her books I have read but I haven't read some of her latest.
eI just finished this book yesterday so I am taking a risk to put it on this list--but it had an absolutely perfect ending, a criteria of mine for a book for the ages. Watership Down and Searching for Caleb also had perfect endings. Paper Moon may stand the test of time. We'll see.
fRead the short story, then read the essays and screenplay. You'll see why many say that the movie of Brokeback Mountain was the first fanfic written from the story. (There have been hundreds since then.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

In no particular order these are my top 10 

1. The Jungle by Upton Sinclair
2. The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne
3. Ashes in the Wind by Kathleen Woodiwiss
4. Flame and the Flower by Kathleen Woodiwiss
5. Shanna by Kathleen Woodiwiss
6. Honest Illusions by Nora Roberts
7. Montana Sky by Nora Roberts
8. Public Secrets by Nora Roberts
9. Sweet Baby by Sharon Sala
10.Pot of Gold by Judith Michael


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is neat.......the pressure is on.....I can't think.
I'll just have to go away and come back with a list.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Gonna have to spend some quality time with my book journal before I can come up with a good list!

N


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

List has been updated to here ... working on my list too!!

Rachel


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

1. And the Band Played On - Randy Schilts - non-kindle
2. The Eight - Katherine Neville - non-kindle
3. Tailchaser's Song - Tad Williams - non-kindle (a must for those who loved Watership Down)
4. The Deed of Paksenarrion - Elizabeth Moon - available in Kindle format from Baen
5. A Separate Peace - John Knowles - non-kindle
6. Dune - Frank Herbert - kindle
7. Dragonsflight - Anne McCaffery - kindle
8. On Basilisk Station - David Weber - available in Kindle format from Baen
9. The Outstretched Shadow - Mercedes Lackey & James Mallory - kindle
10. Magic's Pawn - Mercedes Lackey - non-kindle


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Will ponder this a bit but I can immediately agree with Rhiathame, "Tailchaser's Song" is incredible!! I've never read Watership Down, but loved Fritti Tailchaser. (Think Watership Down with cats!!)

Susie


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

This task is going to require some serious thinking!!!

Off to do that now....(if I can stay away from this Board; not to mention I am at work  )


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> This task is going to require some serious thinking!!!
> 
> Off to do that now....(if I can stay away from this Board; not to mention I am at work )


Work? Ooooh that's what I am supposed to be doing right now!!  

Can't wait to see everyone's lists!!

Rachel


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are my nominations:


_A Confederacy of Dunces_ - John Kennedy Toole
_Animal Farm_ - George Orwell
_Anne Frank: Diary of a Young Girl_ - Anne Frank
_Kite Runner_ - Khaled Hosseini
_Life of Pi _ - Yann Martel
_Tender is the Night_ - F Scott Fitzgerald
_The Awakening_ - Kate Chopin
_The God of Small Things_ - Arundhati Roy
_The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood
_The House of Mirth_ - Edith Wharton


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. The Lord of the Rings, JRR Tolkien.
2. Pawn of Prophesy, David Eddings.
3. Ender's Shadow, Orson Scott Card.
4. The Forever War, Joe Haldeman.
5. A Game of Thrones, George RR Martin.
6. Assassin's Apprentice, Robin Hobb.
7. Storm Front, Jim Butcher.
8. Lord Fouls Bane, Stephen Donaldson.
9. Dune, Frank Herbert.
10. Duncton Wood, William Horwood. (for you Watership Down fans, you have got to track this book down) http://www.amazon.com/Duncton-Wood-William-Horwood/dp/0345341899/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239995299&sr=1-11


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Updated through here!

My list (I need one more!)

Outlander Book 1 - Outlander – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 2 - Dragonfly in Amber – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 3 - Voyager – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 4 - Drums of Autumn – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 5 - The Fiery Cross – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 6 - A Breath of Snow and Ashes – Diana Gabaldon
Outlander Book 7 - An Echo in the Bone – Diana Gabaldon (Release 9/09)
The Time Traveler’s Wife – Audrey Niffenegger
On the Beach – Nevil Shute

Rachel


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> Will ponder this a bit but I can immediately agree with Rhiathame, "Tailchaser's Song" is incredible!! I've never read Watership Down, but loved Fritti Tailchaser. (Think Watership Down with cats!!)
> 
> Susie


OOOH! I'd forgotten about Tailchaser's Song! I loved that book too!!


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

In no particular order, these are the books I find myself pulling off the shelf to read over and over throughout the years:

1. *When Venus Fell*...Deborah Smith
2. *A Place to Call Home*...Deborah Smith
3. *The Witch of Blackbird Pond*...Elizabeth George Speare
4. *Outlander*...Diana Gabaldon
5. *Into the Wilderness*...Sara Donati
6. *Airs Above the Ground*...Mary Stewart
7. *A Long Walk on a Short Dock*...Pat Richoux
8. *A Town Like Alice*...Nevil Shute
9. *The Shadow and the Star*...Laura Kinsale
10. *Lightning*...Dean Koontz


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. A lion Called Christian-by Anthony Bourke, John Rendall, and George Adamson
2. Night Secrets- Kat Martin
3. Twilight- Stephanie Meyer
4. Harry Potter- J.K. Rowling
5. Nineteen Minutes- Jodi Picoult
6. The Kindness of Strangers- Katrina Kittle
7. Memoirs of a Geisha-Arther Golden
8. A Barrel of Laughs, A Vale of Tears-Jules Feiffer
9. Wicked-Gregory Maguire 
10. Dog Stories- James Herriot 


Most HATED books in no particular order

1. 1984- George Orwell
2. To Kill a Mockingbird- Harper Lee
3. Catcher in the Rye- J.D. Salinger
4. Lord of the Flies-William Golding and E. M. Forster 
5. Wild Animus- Rich Shapero


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

In no particular order:

        

Not available on Kindle but still a *great* read.

http://www.amazon.com/Cuckoos-Egg-Tracking-Computer-Espionage/dp/1416507787/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240014435&sr=8-1


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Argh, this was NOT easy, ten is too few!

But here goes, my list in no particular order: (I hated having to choose between books in a series!)

The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
The Sight by David Clement Davies
Lord of the Rings by J. R. R. Tolkien
The Thorn Birds by Colleen Mccullough 
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J. K. Rowling
Mirror of Her Dreams by Stephen R. Donaldson 
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
Shards of Honor by Lois McMaster Bujold
The Dragon Riders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey
Storm Front by Jim Butcher


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Updating through here ... Great list here!! 

Rachel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Updated through here!
> 
> My list (I need one more!)
> 
> ...


Rachel, as far as I know, _An Echo in the Bone_ will be released on 9/22. Since you're such a fan, you micht want to check out our _Outlander _ Book Klub. We're starting to read _Voyager _ next week.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are my top ten, not in any particular order:

*Wuthering Heights* - Emily Bronte
*Hawaii* - James Michener
*Executioner's Song * - Norman Mailer
*Memoirs of a Geisha * - Arthur Golden 
*Ahab's Wife * - Sena Jeter Naslund
*Jayne Eyre* - Charlotte Bronte
*The Agony and the Ecstasy* - Irving Stone
*The Red Tent* - Anita Diamant
*Northanger Abbey* - Jane Austen
*Of Human Bondage * - Somerset Maugham

Kathie


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Rachel, as far as I know, _An Echo in the Bone_ will be released on 9/22. Since you're such a fan, you micht want to check out our _Outlander _ Book Klub. We're starting to read _Voyager _ next week.


Yup 9/22  I just put month and year in case it's not an exact date LOL. I will check out the Book Klub for sure!!

Rachel


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Most HATED books in no particular order
> 
> 1. 1984- George Orwell
> 2. To Kill a Mockingbird- Harper Lee
> ...


Okay I've gotta ask - why To Kill a Mockingbird? (Since it would be on my other list...)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Okay I've gotta ask - why To Kill a Mockingbird? (Since it would be on my other list...)


Yeah I got the same question, for the same reason.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

In no particular order:


The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal by Christopher Moore
The Stand by Stephen King
Saint Maybe by Anne Tyler
Daughter's Keeper by Ayelet Waldman
I Know This Much Is True by Wally Lamb
gods in Alabama by Joshilyn Jackson
Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein
The Book Thief by Markus Zusak


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just a heads up.....A lion called Christian is available on Kindle version


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Just a heads up.....A lion called Christian is available on Kindle version


Thanks!! And please, anyone, feel free to let me know of any other mistakes, I want the list to be helpful to everyone!!

Cheers!
Rachel

(List has been updated through here)


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, such a great way to avoid building my front page at work. 

Here's my list. I'd number it, but then I would have to change it next week.

 "Memoirs of a Geisha" Arthur Golden

 "Dragonfly in Amber" by Diana Gabaldon - Yes, I love "Outlander" and "Voyager," but I think this is my favorite so far.

 "The Color Purple" by Alice Walker

 Associated Press Stylerbook - I read it nearly everyday and learn/recall something new each time.

 "Funhouse" by Dean Koontz

 "Lord of the Flies" by William Golding

 "Long Time Gone"

 "Fast Food Nation" by Eric Schlosser

 "The Vampire Lestat" by Anne Rice

 "The Year of Impossible Goodbyes" by Sook Nyul Choi


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In no order:
1. "The Lord of the Rings" J. R. R. Tolkien
2  "Stranger in a Strange Land" Robert Heinlein
3. "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance: An Inquiry into Values" Robert M. Pirsig
4. "2001 a space odyssey" Arthur C. Clark
5. "Dune" Frank Herbert
6. "The Illustrated Man" Ray Bradbury
7. "An Incomplete Education" Judy Jones and William Wilson
8. "Something Wicked this Way Comes" Ray BradBury
9. "The Chronicles of Amber" Roger Zelazny
10 "Wizards Worlds" Andre Norton
No way to pick just one, Has to be on my list - Issac Asimov


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone has such great lists, and it is so hard to chose just 10!
Lonesome Dove, Larry McMurtry (my favorite story ever)
The Stand, Stephen King
To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
In Cold Blood, Truman Capote
East of Eden, John Steinbeck
Gone with the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
Wolves of the Callah (Dark Tower V) Stephen King (only because you asked for individual books, not series-love the whole series)
The Color Purple, Alice Walker
Interview with the Vampire, Anne Rice (best Vampire book ever IMO)
The Thorn Birds, Colleen Mccullough


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, in no particular order and knowing that someone will post a title that will make me smack my head & say "DOH!", and in part based on books I've told my daughters they should read.....

To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
In Cold Blood - Truman Capote
The Thorn Birds - Colleen McCullough
The Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold
Rebecca - Daphne du Maurier
Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry
The Winds of War - Herman Wouk
War and Remembrance - Herman Wouk
The Caine Mutiny - Herman Wouk
Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell

Wish they were all on Kindle!

_Books I'm very glad I read (because they were the first in series that I love):_
The Deep Blue Good-bye - John MacDonald
The Godwulf Manuscript - Robert B. Parker
A is for Alibi - Sue Grafton
Dead Before Dark - Charlaine Harris
Storm Front - Jim Butcher (one that I found out about here on KB, have only read this first one but will definitely keep reading)


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Cloud Atlas-- David Mitchell
The Sparrow--- Maria Doria Russell
The Book Thief-- Markus Zusak
A Prayer for Owen Meany-- John Irving
To Kill a Mockingbird-- Harper Lee
Year of Wonders-- Geraldine Brooks
The Adventures of Kavalier and Clay-- Michael Chabon
Little Women-- Louisa May Alcott
Sophie's Choice-- William Styron
Pride and Prejudice-- Jane Austen


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

My favorite Kindle books (in no particular order):

1. Daughter of the Forest - Juliet Marillier
2. Obernewtyn - Isobelle Carmody
3. A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - Betty Smith
4. These is my Words - Nancy Turner
5. Spindle's End - Robin McKinley
6. Gracelin O'Malley - Ann Moore
7. Afton of Margate Castle - Angela Elwell Hunt
8. The Blue Castle - L.M. Montgomery:http://www.amazon.com/Works-Lucy-Maud-Montgomery-ebook/dp/B000W7KNLC/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1240254739&sr=1-33
9. Anne's House of Dreams - L.M. Montgomery: http://www.amazon.com/Works-Lucy-Maud-Montgomery-ebook/dp/B000W7KNLC/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1240254739&sr=1-33
10. Child of the Prophecy - Juliet Marilllier


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Everyone has great choices!! List has been updated through here!

Rachel


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Tuff job. I'll try:

1. Lord Foul's Bane - Stephen R. Donaldson
2. 2001, A Space Odyssey - Arthur C. Clarke
3. The Perfect Storm - Sebastian Junger
4. 1st Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
5. Into Thin Air - Jon Krakauer
6. Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card
7. Dune - Frank Herbert
8. LOTR - JRR Tolkien
9. Sherlock Holmes - Arthur Conan Doyle
10. Island - Aldous Huxley

So very many more that I could add...


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

intinst said:


> In no order:
> 1. "The Lord of the Rings" J. R. R. Tolkien
> 2 "Stranger in a Strange Land" Robert Heinlein
> 3. "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance: An Inquiry into Values" Robert M. Pirsig
> ...


Wow. Aside from "An Incomplete Education" (which I haven't read) every book from that list could easily be on mine as well, and some are.

"Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" is a book that I have read many, many times in my life and always have a copy in my library.

Bradbury, Heinlein, & Asimov are among my very favorite authors.

I think that I have read almost everything that Norton had written. IIRC, I even had a handful of her books in the old Ace double book format (where you read one book and flipped it over to read the second).

And "The Chronicles of Amber" is an absolute classic.

Very cool list.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So hard to only list 10. These are ones that came to mind first and are also on my reread list.

Redeeming Love - Francine Rivers
The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien
The Circle Trilogy - Ted Dekker
This Present Darkness - Frank Peretti
Something Wicked This Ways Comes - Ray Bradbury
The Stand - Stephen King
The Princess Bride - William Goldman
One Tuesday Morning - Karen Kingsbury
The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien
Left Behind - Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins

edited to correct author's name


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Book Thief - Marcus Zusak

Outlander - Diana Gabaldon

The Time Traveller's Wife - Audrey Niffenegger

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - JK Rowling

Sabriel - Garth Nix

The Thorn Birds - Colleen McCullough

Origin in Death - JD Robb

Vengeance in Death - JD Robb

That's all I have for now. I'll come back and edit if I can agree on the others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> "Stranger in a Strange Land" Robert Heinlein












Soon to be on Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I counted and so far on the list I have only read 17 out of the 120 or so there!  I am going to be reading for a long time!!  

List updated through here!!  

Rachel


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not in any order:

1:  Illusions (Richard Bach)
2:  We'll Always Have Parrots (Donna Andrews)
3:  To Sail Beyond the Sunset (Robert Heinlein)
4:  Travels with Charley (John Steinbeck)
5:  Heart of Gold (Sharon Shinn) 
6.  Last Chance To See (Douglas Adams)
7.  A Walk in the Woods (Bill Bryson)
8.  If Life is a Game, These Are the Rules (Cherie Carter-Scott)
9.  Tailchaser's Song (Tad Williams)
10. Luck in the Shadows (Lynn Flewelling)

Limiting this to ten is a nightmare--I finally just went with a combo of what I can't live without and what I pick up whenever I want to reread something.  Some are standalones, some are part of a series, but not necessarily the first book.  Most of these (and others I love), aren't the better known works the author has written.  Unfortunately, that means a number of them aren't Kindleized yet.   And each of the ones listed could easily be replaced by two or three more from the same author in most cases! LOL

And of course, there's easily a hundred more that aren't listed......


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll add my 10 in no paricular order:

Lord of the Rings-JRR Tolkien
Dragon Riders of Pern-Anne McCaffrey
Sword of Shannara-Terry Brooks
Watership Down-Richard Adams
Watchers-Dean Koontz
All Creatures Great and Small-James Herriot
Half Blood Prince-JK Rowling
A Christmas Carol-Charles Dickens
I, Robot- Isaac Asimov
Promises in Death- JD Robb

Most of these that are series I would put in my most liked list but didn't want to list only 1 author in my top 10!

Lynn L


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

This was not easy.  I'm sure my list will be somewhat different tomorrow with some of the 8 I removed displacing what is here.

1.	The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas  Kindle
2.	Dragonriders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey  Kindle
3.	Schindler’s List by Thomas Keneally  Non-Kindle
4.	The Chant of Jimmy Blacksmith by Thomas Keneally  Non- Kindle
5.	The Nazi Doctors by Robert Jay Lifton      Non-Kindle
6.	The Alienist by Caleb Carr    Kindle
7.	The Little Prince by Antoine de Saint-Exupery    Kindle
8.	Snow Falling on Cedars by David Guterson  Non-Kindle
9.	Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China by Jung Chang    Non-Kindle
10.	In Cold Blood by Truman Capote


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are just some of my favorite books:

1. Stiff by Mary Roach
2. Pawn of Prophecy by David Eddings
3. Death's Acre by William Bass and Jon Jefferson
4. Harry Potter by J.K. Rowling
5. Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain
6. Dracula by Bram Stoker
7. Anne of Green Gables by L.M. Montgomery
8. The Cabinet of Curiosities by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
9. Time Traveler's Wife 
10. Angels and Demons by Dan Brown


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Limiting this to ten is a nightmare--I finally just went with a combo of what I can't live without and what I pick up whenever I want to reread something. Some are standalones, some are part of a series, but not necessarily the first book. Most of these (and others I love), aren't the better known works the author has written. Unfortunately, that means a number of them aren't Kindleized yet.  And each of the ones listed could easily be replaced by two or three more from the same author in most cases! LOL
> 
> And of course, there's easily a hundred more that aren't listed......


I know!! It's so hard to limit it, but that's half the fun!! The problem for me is more that I love every book I read, but sometimes I forget that fact. LOL So it's hard for me to remember my favorite 10!!  You made a good list though!!

Rachel

Updated through here!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My guess...a lot of people hate that book because it was required reading. I hate being forced to read, even if it's a good book. Many times you have to keep pace with the class and if you are a fast reader that's a pain, and if you are a slow reader it makes it really hard to enjoy anything. 
Just a guess. I loved that book too! Even though I was required to read it!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are mine, off the top of my head:

1) The Red Tent- Anita Diamant 
2) My Sisters Keeper - Jodi Picoult  
3) Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold
4) Unconditional Parenting - Alfie Kohn
5) Kite Runner- Khaled Hosseini
6) Playful Parenting- Lawrence Cohen
7) Dragonfly in Amber- Diana Gabaldon
 Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone- J. K. Rowling
9) Dead to the World- Charlane Harris
10) A Series of Unfortunate Events- Lemony Snicket


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Angela said:


> The Circle Trilogy - Randy Alcorn


Small correction. Unless there is more than one Circle Trilogy (which there may very well be), I believe you mean that it is by Ted Dekker, not Randy Alcorn.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Small correction. Unless there is more than one Circle Trilogy (which there may very well be), I believe you mean that it is by Ted Dekker, not Randy Alcorn.


You are so right... I should be ashamed!! Ted Dekker is one of my absolute favorite authors! I was thinking about a Randy Alcorn book as well and decided to go with the Dekker one. I will go back and fix that!! Thanks!  It was hard to only list 10!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> My guess...a lot of people hate that book because it was required reading. I hate being forced to read, even if it's a good book. Many times you have to keep pace with the class and if you are a fast reader that's a pain, and if you are a slow reader it makes it really hard to enjoy anything.
> Just a guess. I loved that book too! Even though I was required to read it!


Somewhere I've lost the thread  I'm so easily confused! Which book?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe they are posting about To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

10 Favorites...

*The Man In The High Castle* - Phillip K. Dick
*The Book of the New Sun* (series) - Gene Wolfe
*The English Patient* - Michael Ondaatje
*The Demolished Man* - Alfred Bester
*The City and the Stars* - Arthur C. Clarke

*Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance* - Robert Pirsig
*Godel, Escher, and Bach: an Eternal Golden Braid* - Douglas R. Hoftstadter
*Dune* - Frank Herbert
*Neuromancer* - William Gibson
*Startide Rising* - David Brin

   

- Walter.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried to do this a couple of times and couldn't think of what to write, so I'm going to try again. I know that this list is probably going to be heavy on kiddie lit, but I'm an intermediate reading teacher, so you'll have to excuse me. 

1. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe by C.S. Lewis
2. Inkheart by Cornelia Funke
3. Emily of New Moon by L.M. Montgomery
4. Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen
5. At the Back of the North Wind by George MacDonald
6. The Fellowship of the Ring by J.R.R. Tolkien
7. The Woman Who Fell From the Sky by Joy Harjo
8. Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson
9. She by H. Rider Haggard
10. The Mysteries of Udolpho by Ann Radcliffe

This was really, really hard!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I tried to do this a couple of times and couldn't think of what to write, so I'm going to try again. I know that this list is probably going to be heavy on kiddie lit, but I'm an intermediate reading teacher, so you'll have to excuse me.
> 
> 1. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe by C.S. Lewis
> 2. Inkheart by Cornelia Funke
> ...


These are great choices!! I knew it would be hard, but that's is what makes it so rewarding!  

Updated through here!!

Thanks everyone!!
Rachel


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Just bumping this up, I was getting some great suggestions from the books listed so far!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Don't have a running top ten, but a few I like are:

The Dirty Girls Social Club: A Novel by Alisa Valdes-Rodriguez
Dirty Girls on Top by Alisa Valdes-Rodriguez
Dragon Rider by Cornelia Funke
East by Edith Pattou 
Inkheart by Cornelia Funke

if I think of five more I'll post


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

In no particular order:
Assassin's Apprentice, Robin Hobb
The Bride, Julie Garwood
Ender's Game, Orson Scott Card
Wrinkle in Time, Madeline L'Engle
Agony and the Ecstasy, Irving Stone
Where the Red Fern Grows, Wilson Rawls
Love Me Forever, Johanna Lindsey
To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
The Secret Garden, Frances Hodgson Burnett 

Am leaving one blank hoping that the best book is still out there for me to find!

I am obviously a popular fiction type, as most of my favorites have already been mentioned.  
Just couldn't get into LOTR or Follet's Pillars of the Earth.
Also enjoyed The Stand and Atlas Shrugged, but not enough for the top 10.

Also guess I need to move The Book Thief up on my TBR list.  
Thanks everyone for your lists!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My favorites: (~Kindle..means available on Kindle)
1) Don Quoxite, Cervantes ~Kindle (Grossman translation)
2) Travels with Charlie, Steinbeck ~Kindle
3) Across the River and Into the Trees, Hemingway~Kindle
4) Men without Women, Hemingway~Kindle
5) The Journals of Anais Nin
6) The Count of Monte Cristo (unabridged)~Kindle
7) Les Miserables, Rose translation
8 )  The Aeneid, Fagles translation
9) A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, Betty Smith, ~Kindle
10) Paris Trout, Peter Dexter


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Just bumping this up, I was getting some great suggestions from the books listed so far!


Thanks for the bump!! I gotta remember to update the front list soon. These were some awesome suggestions!!

Rachel

Updated through here.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's my list:

*Lonesome Dove* - Larry McMurtry
*Dune* - Frank Herbert
*A Confederacy of Dunces* - John Kennedy Toole
*The Winds of War* - Herman Wouk
*The Hotel New Hampshire* - John Irving
*Cat's Cradle* - Kurt Vonnegut
*Catch-22* - Joseph Heller
*Boys and Girls Together* - William Goldman
*Cloud Atlas* - David Mitchell
*The Book Thief* - Markus Zusak


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

You still counting, Athenagwis?


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> You still counting, Athenagwis?


Working on it today!! The list got so long that with all the characters from the direct links that I maxed out the character limits in the two postings I had at the front. I really wanted to keep the direct links to the books, so I created a separate web page (hosted on my site so no spam or ads) to hold them all!! So keep em coming guys!! I am now just listing directly on the first page, the books that have been picked multiple times. But now you can bookmark my web page to have for easy reading reference!!

Thanks everyone!!
Rachel

Updated through here!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still pondering this list.
But To Kill a Mockingbird has to be on it.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Davem2bits! Another *Cloud Atlas *vote! It's the book I (metaphorically) shove into peoples' hands and harass them til they've read it (and then they start shoving it into other peoples' hands)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jaylynn said:


> Davem2bits! Another *Cloud Atlas *vote! It's the book I (metaphorically) shove into peoples' hands and harass them til they've read it (and then they start shoving it into other peoples' hands)!


I think I bought that BK* but haven't read it yet . . . . perhaps I should go shove it into my own hands. . . .

_*Before Kindle_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Note: "[NK]" = "Non-Kindle"
Lord of Light - Roger Zelazny [NK]
The Chronicles of Amber - Roger Zelazny (all 5 Amber novels in one book) [NK]
Dune - Frank Herbert
Guards! Guards! - Terry Pratchett (1st of the Sam Vimes/City Watch story arc of the Discworld series)
Good Omens - Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman [NK]
The Longest Day - Cornelius Ryan [NK]
A Canticle for Leibowitz - Walter M. Miller, Jr. [NK]
Catch 22 - Josehp Heller [NK]
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams [NK]
Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Ann-- Shoving into your own hands.... heehee.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Just bumping again to keep this thread active!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

1 The Twentieth Wife by Indu Sundaresan
2 The Palace of Illusions by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni
3 Daughter of Persia: A Woman's Journey from Her Father's Harem Through the Islamic Revolution by Sattareh Farman Farmaian
4 Beneath a Marble Sky by John Shors
5 The Wolf and the Raven by Diana L. Paxson
6 The Lord of Horses  by Diana L. Paxson
7 The Dragons of the Rhine by Diana L. Paxson
8 A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
9 Priestess of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
10 Called Out of Darkness by Anne Rice


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Note: "[NK]" = "Non-Kindle"
> Lord of Light - Roger Zelazny [NK]
> The Chronicles of Amber - Roger Zelazny (all 5 Amber novels in one book) [NK]
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> ...


Just a note...there is now a Kindle version of Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (it had been unavailable for a while but it is back out there now).


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

My list would include:


And Ladies of the Club, Helen Hooven Santmyer
Lonesome Dove, Larry McMurtry
Time Enough for Love, Robert Heinlein
Gone with the Wind, Margaret Mitchell
The Alienist, Caleb Carr
Centennial, James Michener
Jane Eyre, Emily Bronte
The Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald
The Mary Russell series by Laurie R. King
The Harry Potter books by you-know-who


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, this proved far more difficult than I thought.

At any rate here's mine (in no particular order):

*The Holy Bible* by Many
*Watership Down* by Richard Adams
*The Adolescence of P1* by Thomas Ryan
*The Jesus Factor* by Edwin Corley
*Ghost Soldiers* by Hampton Sides
*Tess of the D'Urbervilles* by Thomas Hardy
*Band of Brothers* by Stephen Ambrose
*Halsey's Typhoon *by Robert Drury and Tom Clavin
*2001: A Space Odyssey *by Arthur C. Clark
*Born on a Blue Day *by Daniel Tammet

And because they have to be on the list but prove too difficult to pick just one most all of the works of Anne McCaffrey, David Eddings and Jean Auel.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

These are the ten books (or series) that had the greatest impact on me (ie the most fondly remembered). Most I think would make any top ten list of mine, however. 

1. The Hobbit/Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien (Kindle)
2. Harry Potter series by JK Rowling
3. The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
4. The Warrior's Apprentice by Lois McMaster Bujold (Kindle)
5. The Belgariad series by David Eddings (part II on Kindle)
6. Have Spacesuit, Will Travel by Robert A. Heinlein
7. The Forgotten Door by Alexander Key
8. The Confessions of Max Tivoli by Andrew Sean Greer
9. Magic Kingdom for Sale--Sold!
10. Where the Red Fern Grows by Wilson Rawls


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

In no order, because I think it would take me an hour to decide!

On the Road- Kerouac
House of Leaves- Danielewski- not available for Kindle, but still genius
Behind the Scenes at the Museum- Atkinson- _still_ not available for Kindle
Dracula- Stoker
The Witch of Blackbird Pond- Speare
Bonfire of the Vanities- Wolfe
Herzog- Bellow- not available for Kindle 
Into the Wild- Krakauer
Through the Looking Glass- Carroll
Frankenstein- Shelley


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My list in no particular order...
1.  I know this Much is True - Wally Lamb
2.  Memoirs of Geisha - Arthus Golden
3.  The Red Tent - Anita Diamant
4.  Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingslover
5.  East of Eden - John Steinbeck
6.  The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini
7. Shogun - James Clavell
8.  The Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold
9.  Water for Elephants -Sara Gruen
10.  To Kill a Mockingbird -Harper Lee


----------



## bigmzungu (Jun 2, 2009)

In No Particular Order

The Highest Tide - Jim Lynch
The Screwtape Letters - C.S. Lewis
The Dante Club - Mathew Pearl
The Shack - Paul Young
The Hobbitt - J.R.R. Tolkein
Second Glance - Jodi Picoult
The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini
Where the red Fern Grows - Wilson Rawls
This is Biology - Ernst Mayr
The Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay more books to add!! I am going away this weekend, so I can't update then, but I promise to real soon!!

Rachel

I am updated through here!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I’ve been having a great time with this, writing my own list and reading all the other books here. There are quite a few books on the list that I’m not familiar with, and I’m looking forward to exploring those. Here’s my own list:

1.	No Great Mischief  - Alistair MacLeod
2.	Lord of the Rings - J.R.R. Tolkien  
3.	The Bird Artist  - Howard Norman
4.	Searching for Caleb – Anne Tyler
5.	The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe  - C.S. Lewis 
6.	The Martian Chronicles – Ray Bradbury
7.	Earth Abides – George R. Stewart
8.	Latitudes of Melt – Joan Clark
9.   The Woman in White – Wilkie Collins
10. Time and Again  - Jack Finney


I went over and over my list, and I kept getting stuck at 11 titles. I just couldn’t stand to give one up. (This is after I’d already taken several off the list.) I finally, with great reluctance, decided not to list The Hobbit as part of the 10. Although it’s quite high up on my list, I already had one Tolkien listing, and it’s such a well known book that I knew most (all?)  people would already know about it. This way, I can acknowledge 10 different authors, and I’ve left room on my list for another book I really love that might be less known (but of interest) to others.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

In no particular order ...

1. "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee
2. "Pride and Prejudice" by Jane Austen
3. "World War Z" by Max Brooks (yes, really!)
4. "Jane Eyre" by Charlotte Bronte
5. "Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon (book one in the series)
6. "Guns, Germs and Steel" by Jared Diamond
7. "I, Claudius" by Robert Graves
8. "The Grapes of Wrath" by John Steinbeck
9. "Gone With the Wind" by Margaret Mitchell
10. "The Screwtape Letters" by C.S. Lewis


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. Friday, Robert A. Heinlein
2. Heinlein's Future History series, starts with Methuselah's Children, Robert A. Heinlein
3. Incarnations of Immortality series, starts with On a Pale Horse, Piers Anthony
4. I Will Fear No Evil, Robert A. Heinlein
5. The Heralds of Valdemar Series (all 30+ of them) starts with Arrows of the Queen, Mercedes Lackey
6. The Pern Series, starts with Dragonflight, Mercedes Lackey
7. The Princess Bride, William Goldman
8. Anita Blake series, starts with Guilty Pleasures, Laurell K. Hamilton
9. The Dark Hunter series, starts with Fantasy Lover, Sherrilyn Kenyon
10. Glory Road, Robert A. Heinlein

Obviously, my favorite author is Robert A. Heinlein, with Mercedes Lackey and Anne McCaffrey running nearly tied for second.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

In no order:

Lightning - Dean Koontz
Guardian - John Saul
Outlander - Diana Gabaldon
Dragonfly in Amber - Diana Gabaldon
The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien
The Mists of Avalon - Marion Zimmer Bradley
Druids - Morgan LLywelyn
White Fang - Jack London
Creature - John Saul
IT - Stephan King (read it the first time in 4th grade, so it has reminiscent value to me)


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

O.K. I have to throw in my ten as well (Though in no particular order). A weird list of books but my tastes run wide.

Game of Thrones- George R R Martin (The whole series is great)
Wizard's First Rule - Terry Goodkind
The Stand - Stephen King
Neverwhere - Neil Gaiman
Once and Future King - T.H. White
What Dreams May Come - Richard Matheson
Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
Animal Farm - George Orwell 
Othello - Shakespeare
Metamorphosis - Kafka


----------



## Lisztener (Jun 6, 2009)

Ten of my favorites:

Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follett
Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy
Flyboys - James Bradley
Peter the Great - Robert K. Massie
God Is an Englishman - R.F. Delderfield (1st in a captivating trilogy)
The Sorrows of Young Werther - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
The Forsyte Saga - John Galsworthy
Trinity - Leon Uris
Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (1st in an excellent series of "Earth's Children")


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisztener said:


> Ten of my favorites:
> 
> Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
> Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follett
> ...


I *loved* the Delderfield books - if they were on Kindle I think I'd try reading them again. Loved the first 3 Auel books too, never got through the last two, though - started on #4 but it either wasn't the right time or it had been too long since I'd read the first 3. One day maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

1. Nicholas and Alexandra
2. File on Rasputin
3. Watership Down
4. The Mouse that Roared
5. The File on The Tzar
6. The House Of Special Purpose
7. Lost Splender of Imperial Russia
8. The Lost Princess
9. The Murder of Tutenkhamen
10.The History of Dolls


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

geniebeanie, I really like your list.  I love books about Russia.  I have read Nicholas and Alexandria so many times my pages fell out.  I think I'm going to copy down your list and read your other nine.  If Nicholas and Alexandria are first on your list, the others must be great as well.
deb


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I am updating some of the list today!!  This is looking great!!  Thanks everyone!!

Rachel


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

1. Crime and Punishment
2. War and Peace
3. David Copperfield
4. Pride and Prejudice
5. Portrait of a Lady
6. Waiting for Godot
7. Magister Ludi, or The Glass Bead Game
8. A Fine Balance
9. Never Let Me Go
10. The Forsyte Saga


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

*The Count of Monte Cristo* - Alexandre Dumas
*Pride and Prejudice* - Jane Austen
*Wuthering Heights* - Emily Bronte
*The House of Mirth* - Edith Wharton
*The Name of the Rose* - Umberto Eco (not on Kindle)
*Harry Potter* - JK Rowling (not on Kindle)
*The Vampire Chronicles (first 4 novels)* - Anne Rice (not on Kindle)
*Anna Karenina* - Leo Tolstoy
*The Border Trilogy* - Cormac McCarthy (not on Kindle)
*Howards End* - E.M. Forster


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Most of these are books I read over and over again, so they must be my favorites 

1. A Game of Thrones - George RR Martin
2. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - JK Rowling
3. Neverwhere - Neil Gaiman
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Tam Lin - Pamela Dean
6. Still Life with Woodpecker - Tom Robbins
7. The Firebrand - Marion Zimmer Bradley
8. The Rowan - Anne McCaffery
9. The Diamond Age - Neal Stephanson
10. Snow Crash - Neal Stephanson


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

This list is not in order of favorites. But they are my 10 favorites that are available in Kindle format!

The Prince of Tides, Pat Conroy
The Poisonwood Bible, Barbara Kingsolver
The Castaways, Elin Hilderbrand
The Thorn Birds, Colleen McCullough
Eay, Pray, Love, Elizabeth Gilbert
A Thousand Splendid Suns, Khaled Hosseini
Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
Living Buddha, Living Christ, Thich Nhat Hanh
Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery, Spencer Quinn
The Da Vinci Code,Dan Brown


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Oh Gosh...It's the college dream all over again; you know the one...*
You panic cramming for a test...study, study, oh the pressure; wake up...it was a dream.

OK...I have to think...just ten, not ten in each genre...I have 30 just in classics alone...I'll get back to you.

I must admit; I do not judge, but I don't understand how "Mockingbird" can possibly be on any hate list.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

1. To kill a Mockingbird- Harper Lee
2. Clan of the Cave Bear- Jean Auel
3. the Valley of the Horses- Jean Auel
4. The Green Mile-Stephen King
5. She's Come undone-Wally Lamb
6. Anne of Green Gables- L.M. Montgomery
7. Of Mice and Men-John Steinbeck
8. the Help- Kathryn Stockett 
9. Little Women- Louisa May Alcott
10. Odd Thomas-Dean Koontz

This is a hard list to make!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Great choices everyone!! I am glad this list came alive again, I will update it soon!!

Rachel

PS It is HARD to choose just 10!!  That's half the fun!!


----------



## Nicky (Sep 9, 2009)

No particular order

1. Swan Song - Robert R. McCammon
2. Twilight - Stephenie Meyer
3. One Second After - William R. Forstchen
4. Wizard's First Rule - Terry Goodkind
5. The Stand – Stephen King
6. The Host - Stephanie Meyer
7. Dead Until Dark - Charlaine Harris
8. The Shack - Wm. Paul Young
9. Left Behind – Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins
10. Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

My goodness, it's hard to narrow it down to just 10. I started the list back in June, then gave up!  But here, after some painful cuts, is my list, in no particular order. (_That_ would require _more_ painful choices! 

_Pride and Prejudice_-Jane Austen
_A Game of Thrones_-George R. R. Martin
_Practical Magic_-Alice Hoffman
_Saint Maybe_-Anne Tyler
_The Deer and the Cauldron_ -Louis Cha
_Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_-Lisa See
_The Kite-Runner-Khaled Hosseini
The Song Reader_-Lisa Tucker
_Coal Run_-Tawni Dell
_The Rich Part of Life_-Jim Kokoris

N


----------

